# Live Snow Goose Hunts This Weekend



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

After a lot of testing, we're going to be running a beta version of my snow goose hunts this weekend. The footage will start tomorrow evening (Friday) as early as 3 PM. They will be live on the home page under the feature outdoor video section (right hand side). If scouting is successful, hunts will be broadcasting starting about 10 minutes before shooting time both Saturday and Sunday until the end of the hunt. That's early but that's just real life hunting (not sure what the actual shooting time is, probably around 6:30 to 6:45 or whenever they start flying).

The stream rate will be low on this initial live testing, and it will only be a smaller sized box. In the future, we'll be streaming at a much higher rate at a much higher size.

We will be continuing live cams on boats all spring and summer and there may be many people live at one time, so there will be multiple channels to choose from. I'm not aware of any other outdoor group doing this at this level so it's going to be exciting to watch it all unfold.

Again, this weekend is BETA but is available to the public. There is a chance of a drop or other small incidents, but I'm confident after weeks of testing that this should fly (no pun intended).

So for everyone logging in this weekend, wish us luck. I'm sure with the world watching we'll find a way to put up a goosegg, but that's just real hunting.

See ya on the Net this weekend!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris.....will it be recorded so someone can watch it at a later time?


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I am not really sure what to think of this. My own personal thoughts at this time ask if this is the right track to be headed down? Talk about internet scouting/hunting/fishing handed to you on a plate. (Hey are we going to go hunting/fishing today/tomorrow? I do not know, but let's tune in and see if there is anything happening and where they are at!) I guess I will have to wait and see how this turns out along with other responses to truely understand where this is headed and what comes of it. It is one thing to video your hunts, or fishing excursions, which are usually shown at a later date than to be advertising live what is happening today. Well, I said it, so like it or not -- have at it.

For now,
Ima870man
Jeff

If you do not have time to do it right, how are you going to find time to do it over?


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

I would say this is the stupiest thing that you could do if you care about the integerity of the sport?your forum. Your forum will go to crap when you encourage a bunch of internet scouters to argue about the do's and dont's of snow goose hunting. All of these will be based on your footage. think about it.


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, because Chris is going to say exactly where hes hunting, exactly where he is fishing.... :roll: Its going to ruin the whole sport by sharing a hunt that somebody can watch over the internet. Are you both idiots or what? Sit back in your hi-chair and watch family guy all day. If I'm not out hunting or fishing, at least an average joe is sharing the sport on the net, god that sucks. WOW


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think it is a cool idea. For us beginners it might be a way to learn a few things. But I can't seem to make it work. Maybe I just haven't caught the right time.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

beard said:


> I would say this is the stupiest thing that you could do if you care about the integerity of the sport?your forum. Your forum will go to crap when you encourage a bunch of internet scouters to argue about the do's and dont's of snow goose hunting. All of these will be based on your footage. think about it.


How does this affect the integrity of the sport of snow goose hunting?

How does this incourage people on the internet to argue about the do's and dont's of snow goose hunting?

From what it sounds like, its just going to be watching somebody go on a snow goose hunt or a day of fishing. Think about it. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm not giving away any locations. If you can tell where I'm at because of a tree in the background, use that gift for your benefit. :thumb:

I don't know why the same people are always so quick to jump down people's throats for doing anything. If you don't like it, don't watch it. That simple.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Chris.....will it be recorded so someone can watch it at a later time?


I'm not sure if the hunt will be or not from this weekend...in the future, it will...and it will be replaying all day at OutdoorLiveTV.com - which is currently under development but should be ready in a week or 2.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I think it sounds cool. Do what you do screw all the haters here.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Chris,
how many did you guys get this weekend? I watched some of the scouting, it was very good. Can't wait till the snows get here :sniper:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Catchineyez: I do not believe I am an idiot -- as a matter of fact, far from it. And I do not stoop to low levels by calling names.

Chris: I do not believe I jump down your throat for everything you do, and I seldom post towards you or on many threads with only 257 posts over some seven years. However, I would be more worried about someone with 18 posts calling people idiots trending the wrong way here.

I am one who does not like to see the sport I enjoy so much that I can hardly stand it become commercialized to the point that has ruined it in most parts of the country without questioning that fact or stating my opinion! Opposite or opposing thoughts always bring out a better way of thinking. That is what makes this country grand. You do what you have to supporting your site to make the almighty buck -- I do not care -- but it does not mean I will not fire back my opionion when something stated gets my gander up.

Ima870man
Jeff

An eleven year old hunter: Why does he brag so much? His grand-father: Because he does not have a clue!
Beer should always be cold as ice, but it will become warm in a hurry when the discussion heats up! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ima870man said:


> I am one who does not like to see the sport I enjoy so much that I can hardly stand it become commercialized to the point that has ruined it in most parts of the country without questioning that fact or stating my opinion!


I agree...how many people need to claim pro staff status anyways for a free hat?

You know what they say opinions are like and everyone has one.

The hunt's over so I'll see you on the water on the boat. Plenty of fishing action coming live all spring/summer.


----------

